

Ask HN: Tips on Learning Front End Web Development? - aorshan

Hey guys. I decided I wanted to start learning some front end development and wanted to see if I can get some advice. I am trying to plan out a curriculum for myself, but I don't think I understand the overlap between some languages and how they come into play. I already know some python and some java. I figured it would make the most sense to start with html/css. After that I am not sure what makes the most sense. Do I learn django(figured since I know python its easier to go to django than rails)? javascript/coffescript? Do I need to learn a database language? If so, which is best? MySQL? MongoDB?<p>Thanks for the help.
======
iKnowKungFoo
1\. Learn JavaScript (the language)

<http://eloquentjavascript.net/> [http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-
Douglas-Crockfor...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockford/dp/0596517742)

2\. Learn jQuery (a JavaScript library)

<http://jquery.com/> [http://www.amazon.com/jQuery-Action-Second-Bear-
Bibeault/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/jQuery-Action-Second-Bear-
Bibeault/dp/1935182323/)

3\. Learn SQL (the language)

[http://www.amazon.com/Sams-Teach-Yourself-SQL-
Minutes/dp/067...](http://www.amazon.com/Sams-Teach-Yourself-SQL-
Minutes/dp/0672325675/)

4\. Pick an implementation

MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL Server, Oracle

\----------------------------------

After that, most application development languages are just syntax. Pick what
feels best.

Learn how to use Ajax to tie client-side requests to server-side requests and
you're marketable.

~~~
charliepark
Agreed on points 1 and 2, but for front-end development, 3 and 4 are
unnecessary and will pull you away from more relevant lessons, or (even more
important), applying what you've learned to new problems.

------
gchandrasa
First of all learn HTML and don't use WYSIWYG editor, then learn CSS and
Javascript. Yes, learn database language is a good thing and after you know
SQL language you probably can switch to any database engine.

If you know Python, then yes Django would be a good choice for you.

